# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Dream Sharing

## Merro

I wanted to do some research on dream sharing. I got bored so I wanted to talk about it. Anyone have any ideas on dream sharing? I think the whole subject is really interesting.

----------


## the real pieman

i agree i do think its a very interesting field of dreaming and should be looked into whether its possible or not.

----------


## surealization

I myself am very interested. However if i try to discuss the idea with friends they seem sceptical. When I become a better lucid dreamer i would love to look into it. Peace

----------


## SteadyState

Dream sharing is an extremely interesting concept and I think it's totally possible.

IMO, dream sharing is possible because all people share some kind of mental link (even though we're not conciously aware of it). The Noosphere (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noosphere) is the idea that all human thought exists on its own plane so to speak. It's almost a collective unconscious of sorts. We all have access to it, but aren't consciously aware that we do or how we do.

You should check out the Princeton Global Consciousness Project for some more info. It's a completely legitimate study done by Princeton university to investigate the Noosphere and global consciousness.

http://noosphere.princeton.edu/

----------


## Baggins

> However if i try to discuss the idea with friends they seem sceptical.



 Lol, your lucky. When I try talk to my friends about the whole subject of "Lucid Dreaming" they just look at me weird and mumble "Oh god"

Back on topic, I would love to experiment with shared dream but my lucid moments are to a minimum and my WILD attempts are going nowhere fast. :L
Good Luck!

----------


## CloudOFmichael

> Lol, your lucky. When I try talk to my friends about the whole subject of "Lucid Dreaming" they just look at me weird and mumble "Oh god"
> 
> Back on topic, I would love to experiment with shared dream but my lucid moments are to a minimum and my WILD attempts are going nowhere fast. :L
> Good Luck!



 :Bang head:  :Bang head:  :Bang head:  :Bang head:  Unfortunately I get that same reaction from my friends, parents and brother :'(... I wish they would at least give it a chance  :tongue2: .

----------


## Baggins

Don't even get me started with my family... they are not open to anything new and my brother, he does not "believe" in Lucid Dreaming and he thinks everyone is just post lies :L

----------


## CloudOFmichael

> Don't even get me started with my family... they are not open to anything new and my brother, he does not "believe" in Lucid Dreaming and he thinks everyone is just post lies :L



It's almost like everybody thinks it's like satanic or something  ::evil::  ::evil::  ::evil::  ::evil::  ::evil::  ::evil::  ::evil::  ::evil::  ::shakehead::  ::shakehead::  ::shakehead::  ::shakehead::  ::shakehead::  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll::  :Boggle:  :Boggle:  :Boggle:  :Boggle:  :Boggle:  :Boggle:   :Sad: ... THEY'RE SO PARANOID  :paranoid:  :paranoid:  :paranoid:  :paranoid:  :paranoid:  :paranoid:  :paranoid:  :paranoid:  :paranoid:  :paranoid: !!!

----------


## Baron Samedi

It's real and it's awesome.

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

I would absolutely love to try it, but I don't have nearly enough lucids/control to try it so far. I was close a few times I think though.

----------


## Sam1r

Hey guys,
Speaking of people's reactions toward Lucid Dreaming...
I know about 3 people who are actually interested...others don't even care if it's possible...I look at them like "Man,what the hell is wrong with you?...how can you not be fascinated by the fact that you can control your dreams?..."
Maybe it's cause I'm Pisces...haha :Cheeky: ...speaking of Dream Sharing...
I don't really know much about it,but thought of the idea before...Though I'm not sure if it's really possible...
Maybe in a couple of years,scientists will dig deeper into the subject and perhaps find a way to "share" a dream...
A very,interesting and possible thought...
Sam

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hey guys,
> Speaking of people's reactions toward Lucid Dreaming...
> I know about 3 people who are actually interested...others don't even care if it's possible...I look at them like "Man,what the hell is wrong with you?...how can you not be fascinated by the fact that you can control your dreams?..."
> Maybe it's cause I'm Pisces...haha...speaking of Dream Sharing...
> I don't really know much about it,but thought of the idea before...Though I'm not sure if it's really possible...
> Maybe in a couple of years,scientists will dig deeper into the subject and perhaps find a way to "share" a dream...
> A very,interesting and possible thought...
> Sam



Why rely on scientists to do something before we try it ourselves?

----------


## YAD

I am very happy to see all this interest in Shared Dreaming on this board.  From my personal research I have proven this to myself many times and have been fortunate to have had 12 friends confirm shared dream details.  The fact is; this is very real and extremely challenging because of many of the factors you are bringing up right now.

1.) Our Planet is dream illiterate and treats dreaming as nonsentical silly tripe.  (Bad news for us dreamers).
2.) This ability requires both participants to have a certain level of cognitive brain function: memory, awareness and perception during the dream.
3.) Both participants (or more) must be synchronized in the dream at the same time.  For example one dreamer cannot be in a lucid REM state and the other dreamer be in a deep sleep NREM delta state.  This synchronicity is extremely challenging for even adept lucid dreamers.
4.) A participant has the ability to personify a dream: ( completely hallucinate other information that you cannot see; although you might see them plain as day in the dream they will appear catatonic or zombie-like).

It is a very challenging goal; to share a dream.  You really need to have friends that have a passion for lucid dreaming, and the skills to back up that passion.  This is a totally next-to-impossible task for the casual enthusiast but well worth it when you finally connect and have this taste of objective mutual dreaming.

Don't let naysayers sway you... speaking from experience I can only assure you this is a very real phenomena and one worth pursuing with friends that are interested.

----------


## YAD

SHARED DREAMS
by Jean Campbell

Is it possible for us to share dreams while we are asleep, be aware that we are dreaming as the dream goes on, and remember these dreams when we wake? Yes.

Research findings in the past thirty years indicate that many of us spontaneously share images or appear simultaneously in each others' dreams. This type of mutual dreaming can be broken into two categories: Meeting dreams--those in which we meet each other in dream state and recall the meeting on waking; and meshing dreams--those in which symbols or events from one person's dream match the events or symbols of another person's dream during the same time period.

During the period between 1997 and the present, multiple experiments have been conducted in different venues including the Internet, indicating that dreamers can not only dream together when they choose to do so, but can also choose to meet in particular locations or accomplish specific pre-determined goals.

The field of consciousness studies and the role of dreams in society, though well known in many indigenous cultures, are fairly new to present day dream research. In part this is due to the conundrums and questions about the nature of time and space that such dreams pose.

Author Fred Allen Wolf, a physicist who is also a science writer by trade, gained popularity in two recent surprise-hit movies: What the Bleep? and Down the Rabbit Hole where he plays--well, himself.

In his 1994 book Dreaming the Universe, Wolf says:

Recently I have interviewed people who not only have lucid dreams but are also apparently capable of waking up night after night in a parallel world where they have a continuous life in a different body. (I myself have had this experience as well as the experience of other ordinary lucid dreams....)

Although there have been many books, articles, and papers written about the subject of shared dreams, some basic books covering the topic of shared dreaming are listed below. Each of these contains further information and more complete bibliography. The IASD Paranormal Forum at www.asdreams.org/telepath contains descriptions of several of the organizations dream telepathy contests, held for fun at the annual membership conference. These contests often produce the phenomenon of shared dreams as well as other psi phenomena.


Shared Dreams Bibliography

Bynum, Edward Bruce. Families and the Interpretation of Dreams. New York: Harrington Park, 1993.

Campbell, Jean. Dreams Beyond Dreaming. Norfolk: Donning. 1989.

_____________. Group Dreaming: Dreams to the Tenth Power. Norfolk: Wordminder, 1996.

Donahoe, James. Dream Reality. Oakland: Bench Press, 1979.

Guiley, Rosemary Ellen. The Dreamers Way: Using Proactive Dreaming to Heal and Transform Your Life. New York: Berkley, 2004.

Magallon, Linda L. Mutual Dreaming. New York: Pocket Book, 1997.

Moss, Robert. Conscious Dreaming. New York: Crown, 1996.

___________. Dreamways of the Iroquois: Honoring the Secret Wishes of the Soul. Rochester: Destiny, 2005.

Ullman, Montague. "A Group Approach to the Anomalous Dream." Dream Telepathy 2nd Edition. New York: Ballantine, 1994.

Van de Castle, Robert. Our Dreaming Mind. New York: Ballentine, 1994.

Watkins, Susan. Dreaming Myself, Dreaming a Town. New York: Kendall, 1989.

Wolf, Fred A. The Dreaming Universe. New York: Simon & Schuster, 1994.

----------


## Atras

awesome. once I get better at lucid dreaming i plan to try this more.

----------


## GabrielG

I love that picture i would love to see that in a LD

----------


## Atras

wht picture

----------


## Inception2008

Dream Sharing is possible... but it takes a few things to make it right

One, you must be within 30 feet of each other.. preferably the same room...

You must both have the same thought and vision as you drift to sleep, and you must both have the same goal....

You do that, and you will have accomplished dream sharing... its not rocket science.. its all about the approach, my girlfriend and I have done it multiple times.. I have quizzed her. to make sure its not just a make believe story.. it is all possible.. the same vision and same job must all be in tune... you don't need a machine.. just a map and a plan

----------


## diert

I have had quite a few lucid dreams myself and am also interested in the shared dream concept.A week ago i went on vacation with some friends with 1 of them trying to lucid dream.I had a lucid dream and got him to my dream , and told him what the situation was.But he didnt remember any dream so idk...But i still think its possible .Its just a matter of luck .Ur REM sleep has to be synchronised and u have to be open for brainwaves or something .Some study would be awesum

----------


## Mancon

http://www.dreamviews.com/f19/hi-eve...riment-100274/

----------


## CloudOFmichael

> http://www.dreamviews.com/f19/hi-eve...riment-100274/



Is there a thread or something?.., could u give a link? I am VERY interested  ::D: !

----------


## dakotahnok

*that is the link*

----------


## CloudOFmichael

> that is the link



HAHAHAHAHA  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh:: !!! How stupid lol... I just laughed for like five minutes :lol.

... thanks btw  :wink2: .

----------


## dakotahnok

*Lol no problem*

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Dream Sharing is possible... but it takes a few things to make it right
> 
> One, you must be within 30 feet of each other.. preferably the same room...
> 
> You must both have the same thought and vision as you drift to sleep, and you must both have the same goal....
> 
> You do that, and you will have accomplished dream sharing... its not rocket science.. its all about the approach, my girlfriend and I have done it multiple times.. I have quizzed her. to make sure its not just a make believe story.. it is all possible.. the same vision and same job must all be in tune... you don't need a machine.. just a map and a plan



In my experience, time and distance is irrelevant.  Having the same goal definitely helps, but is not necessary.  That's cool that you have shared dreams with her. Can you get her to make an account? I can't get my girlfriend to make an account, though we share dreams all the time.





> I have had quite a few lucid dreams myself and am also interested in the shared dream concept.A week ago i went on vacation with some friends with 1 of them trying to lucid dream.I had a lucid dream and got him to my dream , and told him what the situation was.But he didnt remember any dream so idk...But i still think its possible .Its just a matter of luck .Ur REM sleep has to be synchronised and u have to be open for brainwaves or something .Some study would be awesum



It could've been a shared dream, but he didn't remember. Sleep synchronization is unnecessary.

----------


## Max ツ

I have had two shared dreams. They are AWESOME, and very real. Shared lucid are a little harder to come by, but you can't even begin to imagine the possibilities. It's like a perfect virtual world with the best graphics and special effects, no restraints, and multi-player modes!  ::D:

----------


## MadMonkey

I am very interested in shared dreaming. There is no scientific proof that our brains have any kind of telepathic connection but all these people on dream views is irrefutable proof that there is something going on. Perhaps there is a system built into our minds that has the ability to connect with other minds that has been lost to us or that our brains are so good at computing that they can predict what other people are going to dream but that isn't very plausible to me. We are definitely connected on a hire level but there must be a connection in the brain because dreams are after all, all inside the brain. Whatever the case there has to be something going on. When I get consistent enough at lucid dreaming I will try and share a dream with someone. Its sort of sad but its so hard to prove lucid dreaming to the public even if its fairly easy to prove it on the personal level.

----------


## ThePreserver

I agree with WakingNomad.  Why wait for scientists to do something they don't even believe?

And about the friends thing, I've managed to drift away from my school-age friends and towards intelligent, open-minded friends.  Three of my friends think shared dreaming is possible/plausible, and ALL of my friends think Lucid Dreaming is absolutely real, some happen to do it themselves!

I guess I was lucky with them, so we're trying some shared dreaming.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I agree with WakingNomad.  Why wait for scientists to do something they don't even believe?
> 
> And about the friends thing, I've managed to drift away from my school-age friends and towards intelligent, open-minded friends.  Three of my friends think shared dreaming is possible/plausible, and ALL of my friends think Lucid Dreaming is absolutely real, some happen to do it themselves!
> 
> I guess I was lucky with them, so we're trying some shared dreaming.



Tell them to post on DV!

----------


## ThePreserver

> Tell them to post on DV!



My friend who is a more avid LD is already on DV, but the rest just dream for dream's sake.  I'll be sure to post my experiences in my DJ, and I'll have my friend do the same.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> My friend who is a more avid LD is already on DV, but the rest just dream for dream's sake.  I'll be sure to post my experiences in my DJ, and I'll have my friend do the same.



looking forward to it

----------


## Sam1r

Hey...
Before I discuss my opinion I'd like to let you know that I've not made up my mind on whether shared dreaming is possible or not...
There's no absolute proof...That's why,in my opinion,it can't happen...
Here's the thing...
Let's say,in life,I want to meet up with you...what would I do?I would contact you and tell you where we would meet...correct?
Now,the location...what do we know about it? Well...obviously,it exists...Its a real place,it has a fixed position in the world marked by longitude and latitude coordinates...
Hmm...Couldn't say the same thing about a dream,could you?
Lets say this...your dreaming-subconscious is your house...You can do whatever you want there,you can create whatever you want...but you can't leave it,can you?...Leave where?
If you were to somehow 'leave' your 'house' and 'visit' your friend's 'house' it would literally be Inception (dying to see it...no time to ::?: ) where you're hacking into someone's subconscious...
Well...alright,some people say we are somehow telepathically connected...Isn't that only a theory...?
I can agree that relatives are connected,I've heard of stories where twins and relatives found each other,while being raised in different parts of the world...but we can't control it,that's the thing...There isn't a switch on our body that says "Telepathy ON"...
Look, I don't mean to insult anyone or try to start an argument or some anti-dream-sharing campaign...I'm only saying what I know from my knowledge and beliefs...
If you think otherwise or have convincing proof,I'd be glad to hear it...
Hope this isn't ruining anyone's day :Cheeky: 
Sam

----------


## XeL

> Now,the location...what do we know about it? Well...obviously,it exists...Its a real place,it has a fixed position in the world marked by longitude and latitude coordinates...
> Hmm...Couldn't say the same thing about a dream,could you?
> Lets say this...your dreaming-subconscious is your house...You can do whatever you want there,you can create whatever you want...but you can't leave it,can you?...Leave where?
> If you were to somehow 'leave' your 'house' and 'visit' your friend's 'house' it would literally be Inception (dying to see it...no time to) where you're hacking into someone's subconscious...
> Well...alright,some people say we are somehow telepathically connected...Isn't that only a theory...?



Check this out:

http://www.dreamviews.com/f61/shared...-theory-94502/

And this:

http://www.dreamviews.com/f19/shared...eption-100263/

----------


## MorningSun

Maybe that would be a more solid approach? because you can meet in the non-physical location of the location in the physical world than move on to higher plains together!

----------


## dan26114

Ok, i know everyone posted their comments a long time ago, but i have been thinking about this for quite a while now.  The movie inception opened up my eyes to this topic as well.
The first thing that i was wondering was ok, is it possible. For one thing, there are many factors that you must consider.  
1.How would you get to sleep
2.How would you know that you are in your dream?
3.How will you even remember you dream when you are done?
4.How will you get done, and what will put you in the "dream" state in the first place?
5.How will your dream be set up? (who what when,where, and why?) and how would you choose that?
6.How would you enter someone elses dream if they are dreaming? hence the sharing part?

One thing that i am wondering is people think.. I would want it to feel real in my dream. But what if possibly it is real completely to you. as real as can be, you just can't remember that it was real. You would have to stimulate some part of the brain boosting its function, such as how well you can remember things.


Comment if you understand this.

----------


## MadMonkey

> Ok, i know everyone posted their comments a long time ago, but i have been thinking about this for quite a while now.  The movie inception opened up my eyes to this topic as well.
> The first thing that i was wondering was ok, is it possible. For one thing, there are many factors that you must consider.  
> 1.How would you get to sleep
> 2.How would you know that you are in your dream?
> 3.How will you even remember you dream when you are done?
> 4.How will you get done, and what will put you in the "dream" state in the first place?
> 5.How will your dream be set up? (who what when,where, and why?) and how would you choose that?
> 6.How would you enter someone elses dream if they are dreaming? hence the sharing part?
> 
> ...



Your thinking to much along the lines of Inception. In reality you don't need some kind of device or drugs to make you have a lucid dream. Also dreams, especialy lucid ones are usualy just as real as in waking life. You don't need an architecht to set up the dream for you or anything, your mind does all that for you. The only factor is how you share a dream with someone. Typicaly it is thought to be done through some kind of telepathic conection though it is very hard to prove and know one really knows how it works. There are theorys like WakingNomads dream plane theory. If you really want to look into shared dreaming you need to learn to lucid dream first, which is what this site is about.

----------


## dan26114

you may have a lucid dream, but you cant remember the whole thing, and you should be able to think that you are completely in reality, but at the same time, you know ur not. Also.  The dream might set up the dream, like place and time, but what determines that? Once you determine that, you theoretically should be able to master that and pick what you want.  Also Telepathy cant exactly be proven, one can say that the brain can send out some sort of signals, but there is no way for anyone to intercept them, and if they did, why didnt the other person get his dreams? The best answer to this is technology... You analyze the brain waves of one person, and just find some way to send them through the other person, and you would be on the same page, same thought process.  Although, it would have to take over their own thought process, which could be a problem...

----------


## MadMonkey

I almost always remember my lucid dreams from the begining to the end. I don't see the need to think you are in reality because you need to be lucid. What "sets up the dream" is your mind, it is posible to incubate a dream in various ways or after becoming lucid you can simply go to whatever place or time you want. Dream sharing using technology is simply out of the question untill we have sufficient technology and understanding to be able to read what our brains are actualy thinking and be able to send information directly back to the brain. Certainly we will have this technology probly sooner than most people think but it is unecesary and your still thinking to much about the movie. Inception is just a movie and dreams don't work like that. Based off of the number of shared dreams i have read and some of my own dreams that we do have some kind of conection. I am always skepticle but it is one of those things you have to prove to yourself. I sugest you get some dream experience first. Have you had a lucid dream before? Also the dream journals of Waking Nomad and Raven Knight are great examples of the kind of shared dreaming that we are talking about.

----------


## Psychonautic

I love lucid dreaming. I love science. But this... this is very unlikely. What's far more likely is that planning a shared dream with someone causes you to have similar dreams. If you know each other really well, it would be fairly easy for your subconscious to replicate a person and their probable actions, especially if the two of you agree on something to do together while in the shared dream. Your subconscious can create detailed landscapes for science's sake! Accurately creating your best friends personality and predicting their actions in a scenario is cake. The fact that some of you claim the dreams are not identical, but share common signs isn't proof of shared dreaming, it's proof that you are influencing each others dreams by your interactions in the day time. If you spend the day with that person, the chances of your dreams containing similar images should be more likely than not. People appear in dreams all of the time, are you claiming that these people are all real people presently in their REM-cycles? That's a bit absurd, especially because people who are awake at the time I am asleep often appear in my dreams. What's even more absurd is to say that sometimes these people are real people and sometimes they are not...

It would be interesting to test, but from everything I've read in this post, all of your experiments are full of confounds and far from scientific.

The "Global Consciousness Project" sounds more like pseudoscience than anything. They claim they are attempting to test for a collective human conscience objectively, but they are correlating two things that have nothing to do with each other and then claiming causation. First off, claiming causation is nearly impossible, especially when studying something as intangible as this. You could just as easily say God gives structure to the random numbers when certain events happen. Also, they are using random number generators as a measurement when random number generators have never been scientifically established to measure anything. What does a collective human conscience even have to do with a random number generator? NOTHING! You could just as easily say there's a fluctuating magnetic field around the Earth that causes these generators to generate structured patterns. There are endless explanations and correlations you could make, but that doesn't make them true, nor related.

I have personally fancied collective consciousness theories and such, because I don't believe in God, so I enjoy thinking about other possibilities, but I am not about to claim these things are true based on faulty experiments.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I love lucid dreaming. I love science. But this... this is very unlikely. What's far more likely is that planning a shared dream with someone causes you to have similar dreams. If you know each other really well, it would be fairly easy for your subconscious to replicate a person and their probable actions, especially if the two of you agree on something to do together while in the shared dream. Your subconscious can create detailed landscapes for science's sake! Accurately creating your best friends personality and predicting their actions in a scenario is cake. The fact that some of you claim the dreams are not identical, but share common signs isn't proof of shared dreaming, it's proof that you are influencing each others dreams by your interactions in the day time. If you spend the day with that person, the chances of your dreams containing similar images should be more likely than not. People appear in dreams all of the time, are you claiming that these people are all real people presently in their REM-cycles? That's a bit absurd, especially because people who are awake at the time I am asleep often appear in my dreams. What's even more absurd is to say that sometimes these people are real people and sometimes they are not...
> 
> It would be interesting to test, but from everything I've read in this post, all of your experiments are full of confounds and far from scientific.
> 
> The "Global Consciousness Project" sounds more like pseudoscience than anything. They claim they are attempting to test for a collective human conscience objectively, but they are correlating two things that have nothing to do with each other and then claiming causation. First off, claiming causation is nearly impossible, especially when studying something as intangible as this. You could just as easily say God gives structure to the random numbers when certain events happen. Also, they are using random number generators as a measurement when random number generators have never been scientifically established to measure anything. What does a collective human conscience even have to do with a random number generator? NOTHING! You could just as easily say there's a fluctuating magnetic field around the Earth that causes these generators to generate structured patterns. There are endless explanations and correlations you could make, but that doesn't make them true, nor related.
> 
> I have personally fancied collective consciousness theories and such, because I don't believe in God, so I enjoy thinking about other possibilities, but I am not about to claim these things are true based on faulty experiments.



Try shared dreaming with a good friend of yours, and tell us your results.

----------


## Psychonautic

> Try shared dreaming with a good friend of yours, and tell us your results.



My whole point was that in order to avoid simply influencing each other into dreaming similar things, you'd have to test shared dreaming with two people who know nothing about each other. How about you try shared dreaming with me? I currently work as a researcher for a psychology lab at my college, they are always asking me about what I'm interested in studying myself when I go to do my masters thesis. I've told them I'm very interested in sleeping and dreaming. If you are willing to work with me over the next couple years, and succeed in sharing a dream with me, I'll conduct the first true study on shared dreaming.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> My whole point was that in order to avoid simply influencing each other into dreaming similar things, you'd have to test shared dreaming with two people who know nothing about each other. How about you try shared dreaming with me? I currently work as a researcher for a psychology lab at my college, they are always asking me about what I'm interested in studying myself when I go to do my masters thesis. I've told them I'm very interested in sleeping and dreaming. If you are willing to work with me over the next couple years, and succeed in sharing a dream with me, I'll conduct the first true study on shared dreaming.



Please read the shared dreams journal first, and tell me what you think.

----------


## TheLoneWolf

Im supposed to try shared dreaming tonight with my best friend i really hope it works. Do we have to go to bed at the same time?

----------


## Chronos

I know about people that have tried to share dreams, but... it is a little difficult to understand. If you believe in telepathic links, probably you will need stay all together in the same room.
I really don´t know how this could work, but I am designing a test.

4 peoples will be involve, all of them will be instructed about a place, through pictures they will need look every details about the place (example, a beach). No one else will be there, just them.
They will need to know how they will get there, how is the weather, the water and how are their swim wear, also what they will be doing there.
Everything must be exact, activities and details.
But, here come the point...
One on them, while they are doing something planed, will say 2 different words and will repeat them many times trying to be aware of them to the others.
The next day, everyone will describe what exactly what happened in the dream and they will be asked about those words.
If really exist a kind of connection, not just the place and environmental should be shared...
The peoples that participate should be very skilled in Lucid Dreams and Controlled Dreams, for me now is a little difficult.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Im supposed to try shared dreaming tonight with my best friend i really hope it works. Do we have to go to bed at the same time?



No.





> I know about people that have tried to share dreams, but... it is a little difficult to understand. If you believe in telepathic links, probably you will need stay all together in the same room.
> I really don´t know how this could work, but I am designing a test.
> 
> 4 peoples will be involve, all of them will be instructed about a place, through pictures they will need look every details about the place (example, a beach). No one else will be there, just them.
> They will need to know how they will get there, how is the weather, the water and how are their swim wear, also what they will be doing there.
> Everything must be exact, activities and details.
> But, here come the point...
> One on them, while they are doing something planed, will say 2 different words and will repeat them many times trying to be aware of them to the others.
> The next day, everyone will describe what exactly what happened in the dream and they will be asked about those words.
> ...



You don't have to sleep in the same room.

----------


## roswell

I had a dream experience in which I became lucid and called for my close friend Michael to appear. I was in a forest and another friend of mine named Lucien appeared instead. He told me that Michael was "closer than you think". I looked around and saw only trees. Then suddenly an image began to appear on the trunk of a tree and took the form of Michael's face. The image then morphed out of the tree and it was Michael. I hugged him and told him to remember our meeting.

The next morning I called Michael and told him about the dream. There was a stunned silence until he said "you have to come over to my house immediately". I drove over to his house and he took me out to his backyard. He showed me that the day before he had carved an image of his face onto a tree trunk in his yard.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I had a dream experience in which I became lucid and called for my close friend Michael to appear. I was in a forest and another friend of mine named Lucien appeared instead. He told me that Michael was "closer than you think". I looked around and saw only trees. Then suddenly an image began to appear on the trunk of a tree and took the form of Michael's face. The image then morphed out of the tree and it was Michael. I hugged him and told him to remember our meeting.
> 
> The next morning I called Michael and told him about the dream. There was a stunned silence until he said "you have to come over to my house immediately". I drove over to his house and he took me out to his backyard. He showed me that the day before he had carved an image of his face onto a tree trunk in his yard.



WOW! That is so cool! Can you post a photo of that carving please?

----------


## Sweet Dreams

> . He showed me that the day before he had carved an image of his face onto a tree trunk in his yard.



Whow... I love this  :smiley:

----------


## roswell

I'll post the photo as soon as one of my kids get home and help me. I'm "old school" and my computer skills suck.

----------


## Polilla

There is very little I don't believe possible; I'm of the Lewis Carrol school of thought- six impossible things before breaky. 

That said, to me, dream sharing the way people describe it (and this probably is the biggest flaw here) seems dubious as. I'm not waiting for proof or anything I just really don't get it. May sound corduroy jacketed and totally up tight but I really don't understand the logistics of it?

----------


## KristaNicole07

The concept of shared dreaming absolutely fascinates me. I used to be pretty skeptical, but I've had too many weird dream experiences (and waking life experiences) to not believe in it. The dream plane is a totally different place, where science as we know it doesn't exist. At least that's how I see it. I can't wait to try it, hopefully can get in on some shared dreams with some folks here at DV. I wish I could talk to my friends about it and try it out with them too, but I just don't feel comfortable with that idea for some reason. A lot of my friends are kinda skeptical about anything spiritual or "other-worldly".

----------


## roswell

Tried to post a link to the photo but got an error message saying I must be a member for 7 days to post a link.  I've only been a member for 4 days. I'll post it next year.

----------


## Sweet Dreams

> Tried to post a link to the photo but got an error message saying I must be a member for 7 days to post a link.  I've only been a member for 4 days. I'll post it next year.



Haha, nice  :wink2:

----------


## Evilchickens

I'm not sure about dream sharing since there is not known physical link between the two people involved, although I am going to look it to it with a sciencific mind, open and no pretences.

For a start to prove it we need a large group of people to get involved to remove experimantal error. We then need to find a good way to confirm the dream was shared. I think a good way is to have two people and both share a dream, one of them is given a secret password although can be numders to tell the other when in the dream, if the other person has learn the words or numders through the dream the they have most likely shared that dream.

The reason I wouldn't choose the things that happen in dreams as a evidence is that because the point of dream sharing is plan the terrain and so the dreams are similar but not shared. Another reason is that by telling the other person what happened in your dream you might make them think it happen in there dream to.

Please post your results of this method. Be honest. (sorry about my spelling and sentence constuct)

----------


## shaun95

I believe in everything untill it is proven impossible..

----------


## GMoney

Evilchickens, that's a great idea and I almost posted the same thing myself.  I'd definitely participate in that - it should objectively prove shared dreaming one way or another.

The obvious problem is with people cheating, but if we get enough participants that should be minimized.    Any skeptics could join and have shared dreaming proven to them, as this would conclusively determine it one way or another.  If we could get the majority of the site to join, people could come here and be paired up with someone, tell that person a password, and see if the person replies the next day with the correct password.

We should have two groups - one with a third party and one without.  If all the tests involved a third party, there could be suspicion of fixing the results.  That's why we need some groups to be direct, with a person coming up with a word themselves, not telling anyone, and delivering it in the dream.  Of course, this group wouldn't be as objective because the person in question could lie about what the password was (either way), but it would prove to the individual himself/herself whether this actually works.  That person would know in his/her mind, although it wouldn't be accepted by the community.

I can't become lucid regularly yet, so I wouldn't be able to participate right away.  It's a great idea, though, and I would strongly recommend all experienced dreamers to participate.

----------


## KristaNicole07

Evilchickens and GMoney-You guys should get this going, or someone should...that sounds like an awesome idea! I'd participate once I could get my LDing skills back up to par.

----------


## pirategirl101

I am very curious about this sort of thing, but I don't have any friends in on it yet, but there may be one person willing. She lives far away and I wondered if distance affects dream sharing?

----------


## GMoney

Distance shouldn't be a factor, but we could definitely test for it.  It would be ideal to isolate different variables like distance and see which ones change the outcome and which ones are irrelevant.  It's definitely something to test for.

If you go by the best dream sharers, though, they all say that distance and time don't matter at all.  I'm not sure how credible their word is, but they're the leaders in this field and definitely should be given a lot of consideration.

----------


## Evilchickens

Great.

We could get people with higher lucid expierence to tell the password as they are more able and ones with low the recieve the password as long as they have good dream recall. We also need to have people in the same time zones so they are sleeping at the same time.

It may be possible for people with very little expirence to work together as well. By telling themselfs the password and location over and over as the go to sleep like others do to lucid dream they might be able to share dreams and tell each other the password without being lucid at all. Or one's with high lucid have the password and lots of newds try share the dream together, which is a good mention as the are lots of low xp people and less high xp.

We could also get people in oppisite time zones to share by one sleeping during the day, see if distance and also odjects(that being the earths in between the two particitance) really do make a differences.

----------


## GMoney

I'll be more than happy to be a guinea pig, if anyone wants to experiment on me.   :smiley:   If any experienced lucid dreamer wants to come into my dreams and tell me a password, more likely than not I'll remember it.  I'll be posting in my dream journal on this site every day, so if one of my entries corresponds to what you said let me know.  But it fails, you can't tell me what password you gave because then I might have an idea of what kind of passwords you have and I might just have a dream of you giving it to me on a complete guess.  Of course, this also assumes that it's okay for one of the people not to be lucid.

It would actually be pretty awesome if all the experienced shared dreamers tried coming into my dreams and telling me passwords.  I'll write it down in my dream journal every day, and if it's the same thing you said in your dream then we can prove this thing.  We'd still need more tests, but you'd have proven it to me and that's all I need.  I'll advocate shared dreaming and shout it from the rooftops if anyone can prove it to me, which I really hope someone can.

----------


## Evilchickens

I've made another improvement. Both particenents have different passwords and exchange when in the dream. This way it more likely the one will remember the dream and have a exchange passwod. And also proving a two way comunication.

People will be paired with others in the same time zone so that they sleep at the same time, It might help if the two people have a place they both been before or a place which there are many photos (possibly look around using google earth with all its 3D buildings  :smiley:  ).

If your willing to get involved please say you are and we can start pairing people up. Say which time zone you live in and your dream expirence.

----------


## GMoney

That would be great if both people were lucid, but I don't think there are enough people who can lucid on command to do it.  The person who's not lucid shouldn't have a password, since they'd never remember it or even if they did they probably wouldn't say it in the dream.

Same thing with the location - if both people are lucid, that's perfect.  But for people like me who can't get lucid, the more experienced dreamer has to come into my dream.  Maybe we should try out both sets - one with both people lucid and the other with one lucid and one non-lucid.

EST here.

----------


## Evilchickens

It is easeir to make you dream of a location than to lucid dream, just repeating the location  and visilasing it in your mind as you fall asleep, and the same for the password as it is likely the two will never meet in the real world it is possible to say the password out loud through the day so you will say it in your dream like others do reality checks so they do them in the dream.

I have very little xp with lucid deaming and some nights dont every rememder my dreams.

Maybe some days we should have mass sharing dreams where everyone goes to a location known glodally like washington or london or what ever, and everyone has a password which we all come back the next day to conferm.

----------


## KristaNicole07

I'm in!  ::D: 

I'm in the Central Time Zone. This idea just keeps getting better and better!

----------


## Evilchickens

Gmoney it would be useful to know what time zone your in?

----------


## GMoney

I'm in the Eastern Standard Time Zone, United States.

----------

How does it even work? How can you dream with another while they are a awake? Future dreaming? Inception? What?

----------


## Evilchickens

Mr blonde where trying to share dreams at the same time. I dont think it would work if someone already had the dream.

kristanicole07 if your good at dream recall and lucid dreaming you pair up with gmoney. And if you are good you can tell your pass word to gmoney and the ask for gmoney's password if gmoney doesn't rememder to say it.

I'm would like to get involved so I'll try improve my lucid dream count and then I'll pair up with someone to.

----------


## KristaNicole07

Alright, that works for me. I'm good at recall, a little rusty at LDs due to lack of practice, but I'll be glad to work with him. Hopefully we can get some good results!  :smiley:

----------


## GMoney

Okay Krista, let's do this!   :smiley: 

I can't lucid at all, so you're going to try to come into my dreams.  There's a tutorial on here by Man of Shred about where to find people for shared dreaming, but I can't post links yet so maybe you could search for it.  WakingNomad has tons of posts on shared dreaming, so that's a good place to start, as it seems like he knows what he's talking about.  He's the expert at this, so we could probably learn a lot from him.

I'll keep posting in my DJ every day, so watch and see if any of my entries correlate with what you did.  Here's to good dreaming and a successful SD!   ::cheers::

----------


## mrcogllrdo

I'm willing to participate in this experiment. I'll post a DJ entry once I get settled in  :smiley: 
PS
My time is Pacific Standard Time  :Shades wink:

----------


## KristaNicole07

Alrighty, GMoney...I'll do my best! I'll check out Man of Shred's tutorial, and I'll browse a little more through WakingNomad's journal (I've already read a bit of his). 

I can't promise anything will happen right away, though. We definitely are gonna need to work on this, I'm thinking. Or maybe we'll be surprised. Who knows.  :tongue2:  I'll keep reading your DJ, and if an entry corresponds with a dream I had at all, I'll let you know. Let's do this!!  :smiley:

----------


## Evilchickens

If the dream was lucid I think you might be able to use the teleportion things to jump into other peoples dreams. Which would help if the dream didn't start as a shared one. Something like turning round to see a door with you dream parnter's name on it or something like that so you can walk into their dream.

----------


## KristaNicole07

I have an interesting experience to share, will be updating my DJ here pretty soon, as soon as I hear from GMoney.  ::D:

----------


## GMoney

Sorry Krista, but I didn't really sleep much last night.  I probably dreamt, but I can't remember it.  (Go figure, the one day I don't recall is this!)  I should have better recall tomorrow as I hope to get a decent amount of sleep, so let's try the shared dreaming again.  Sorry.   :Sad:

----------


## KristaNicole07

It's all good! I did actually have an LD last night and I met you! Read my DJ. Anyway, we can try it again! No worries!

----------


## MindGames

If shared dreaming is real, it would make sense to tell your partner to do a reality check once you've entered their dream. That way, you could both be lucid while the exchange takes place to maximize recall and the 'password receiver' could wake itself up right after the exchange.

I think that, in order for your subconscious to best familiarize itself with that of your partner, you should read your partner's dream journals a couple of times. That way when you open the door leading into your partner's dream, you arrive in the person's dream you intended to arrive in, and not into one of your own dream character's dreams or someone else's dream. This is based on the idea that recognizing someone's "energy signature" (or, to give it a better term, "personality"  ::roll:: ) makes it easier to locate and identify them in the dreamscape.

I'm thinking an interesting complication will be that sometimes people take different forms in their dreams (such as a demon, a non-visible observer, etc), and it might be hard to tell them apart from their subconscious' own dream characters.


If you can somehow locate your partner in the dreamscape and make them lucid, (assuming the nature of dreams permits all of this) then proving it happened shouldn't be too difficult, given both dreamers have better-than-horrible dream recall and that they're both able to wake themselves up right after transmitting the code and remember what happened.

----------


## MindGames

Also, once I complete a couple of my objectives (namely testing real-world behavior modification and time dilation), I'd like to take part in this experiment too. Testing dream sharing is also one of my objectives. What do you guys say?  :smiley: 

I might even be able to make one of you lucid during an attempt, assuming this is at all possible.

----------


## KristaNicole07

I think that sounds great, MindGames. Feel free to try to share some dreams with me, and you can even try to induce lucidity if I'm not already lucid. What time zone are you in?

----------


## MindGames

Sure thing, Krista.  :smiley:  I live in GMT -0700 Timezone. Which reality checks do you usually perform in waking life? Maybe acting them out in front of you and reminding you to do those specifically will increase the chances of inducing lucidity. Also, if you want, you can enter one of my dreams and try to make me lucid. My current reality check is the nose plug technique.

Do I also have your permission to enter your dreams, GMoney? I read somewhere (however accurate the source was) that it's only possible to enter somebody's dreams if you have their permission. Either that or they were completely bullshitting.  ::roll::

----------


## GMoney

You have my permission to enter my dreams, MindGames.  Could you start posting your DJ on this site so I can read and see if any of your entries match up with my dreams?

----------


## KristaNicole07

My main RCs are trying to stick my finger through my hand, and also just examining my hands. I'll see what I can do about entering your dreams as well. 

Also, I've never heard the permission thing before, though I would definitely say that getting permission before entering someone's dream just seems a lot more polite and ethical.

----------


## MindGames

I'll post any questionable dreams that I have here, if any. My main focus is going to be actively trying to share a dream, so when I do make an attempt, I'll definitely let you guys know.

Considering the amount of dreams we have per night, it's unlikely we'll be able to remember any sort of spontaneously shared dream. Actively trying to share a dream while lucid is the way to go.  :smiley: 

GMoney, I'd also like it if you attempted to make me lucid if you enter my dreams. I haven't had a lucid dream in over 3 weeks, and I could really use one to continue my research.


If you guys want, we could use the Lucid Crossroads (http://www.lucidcrossroads.co.uk) as a potential meeting place. We could use the guestbook there to leave each other messages, since it's improbable we'll be lucid at the same times.


Let's keep our fingers crossed!  :smiley:

----------


## GMoney

I'll make you lucid if I can, MindGames, but I think it's more likely that you'll be lucidifying (awesome word) me!  I've had one LD since September, so it might be a while before my next one!   :smiley:

----------


## somniumrex

> Evilchickens, that's a great idea and I almost posted the same thing myself.  I'd definitely participate in that - it should objectively prove shared dreaming one way or another.
> 
> The obvious problem is with people cheating, but if we get enough participants that should be minimized.    Any skeptics could join and have shared dreaming proven to them, as this would conclusively determine it one way or another.  If we could get the majority of the site to join, people could come here and be paired up with someone, tell that person a password, and see if the person replies the next day with the correct password.
> 
> We should have two groups - one with a third party and one without.  If all the tests involved a third party, there could be suspicion of fixing the results.  That's why we need some groups to be direct, with a person coming up with a word themselves, not telling anyone, and delivering it in the dream.  Of course, this group wouldn't be as objective because the person in question could lie about what the password was (either way), but it would prove to the individual himself/herself whether this actually works.  That person would know in his/her mind, although it wouldn't be accepted by the community.
> 
> I can't become lucid regularly yet, so I wouldn't be able to participate right away.  It's a great idea, though, and I would strongly recommend all experienced dreamers to participate.



this sounds soooooooo cool! i have the same problem though... no regular lucids :Sad:  but eventually i would like to participate in things like this though in the future and i will definitely keep an eye out on these results!

----------


## Ametam

i'll join once i'v completed a few goals, but i still give people who have posted in this thread permission to enter my dreams

----------


## KristaNicole07

So I haven't had any luck since that LD a few nights ago, that was the closest I've come. Does anyone have anything interesting to share? I hope we can get this going soon, maybe we need someone who's _very_ skilled at LDs who can enter our dreams...

----------


## MindGames

I'm having a little bit of a dry spell right now. My lucids have come as close as 2 weeks apart, but my last lucid was around December 3rd. I changed reality checks a week or two ago, so hopefully I'll have one soon. 

I agree, we do need a more experienced LDer.

----------


## GMoney

Yeah, this would be so much easier and faster if we had someone who can LD every single night.  We could get the whole test done in about a week, probably.  Maybe that's why WakingNomad and RavenKnight are so good - they both get lucid every night so they can share dreams pretty much all the time.

I'll look for someone who can LD very frequently.  Right now, I have three people trying to enter my dreams, while two others have the offer but declined.  The chance of one of those three people getting lucid combined still isn't as good as someone who could LD every night, and the one time someone actually did attempt to enter my dream I didn't recall, so I can't say if it was a shared dream or just a regular one of me.  Hopefully we can get one night where all the factors line up:  one of the three people enters my dream and I can recall it.  It's got to happen eventually...

----------


## Evilchickens

I've had mix results with some WILD/VILD, ranging from nothing at all to fairly vivid images and some sounds, but as of yet non succesful. Although I found a friend of  my whose been lucid dreaming since he was a little boy. I'll see if he'll help.

If we prove shared dreaming, we could look into ways to stop people coming into are dreams just so we can provide privicy.

----------


## GMoney

> If we prove shared dreaming...



If we prove shared dreaming, our entire view of reality is completely shattered.  It opens up a whole new can of worms, as so many possibilities that sound downright absurd with current scientific knowledge would immediately gain some credibility.  If it's possible to enter someone else's dreams, that means that dreams aren't just thoughts local to an individual's brain.  It means that dreams are an objective reality and quite possibly another world/dimension/universe.  If there's a "dreamscape" out there that anyone can access, that makes some New Age/occult crazy babblings somewhat more credible and could mean that there's something out there beyond the physical world.  Non-physical entities could exist, and dream guides could potentially be entities that exist outside of our brains, etc.  Proving shared dreaming opens up a million different theories and completely decimates our current perception of reality.

You can see the implications of such a thing being possible.  That's why this is such a huge test.

----------


## MindGames

Wow, I guess this does have big implications. Thanks for making that clear, GMoney. For this to cause scientists to rewrite the current laws of physics, though, assuming shared dreaming does turn out to be real, would require far more in-depth and documented research.

In any case, it would be cool if this experiment successfully concluded that shared dreaming exists.

----------


## GMoney

Yeah, it would be awesome.  We'd have a really small sample size just doing it with some members of this site, but if someone can prove shared dreaming to me I might be able to take out a research grant next year and make a much larger sample group for testing.  Of course, I wouldn't do that if I didn't know for a fact that shared dreaming was true, but it doesn't seem that hard for someone to enter my dream and write down what happened.  I have four people trying to enter my dreams now, and all I need is for one of them to post in their dream journal something that happened from my dream (before I post mine) and I'll be completely convinced.

Let's do this!   :poof:

----------


## MadMonkey

I don't think scientists would have to change to much of phyisics if shared dreaming was proven but they would probably have a lot they would have to add.

----------


## roswell

Just to follow up, here's the link to the dream image of Michael and the tree that I posted about. 

The intent of the dream was for Michael and I to meet. I found myself in a forest looking for Michael. Another friend, Lucien, showed up and said Michael is closer than you think. I looked around and all I saw were trees. Then I saw one of the tree trunks begin to change. An image of Michael's face appeared on the trunk then Michael emerged from the tree.

I called him the next morning to see if he remembered our meeting. He told me to come over to his house immediately. We walked into his back yard and he showed me this image that he had carved the previous day:

----------


## KristaNicole07

> We'd have a really small sample size just doing it with some members of this site, but if someone can prove shared dreaming to me I might be able to take out a research grant next year and make a much larger sample group for testing.



That would be amazing! I'm focusing in research for my major (psychology)...I hope we can get some conclusive results. I didn't even THINK about taking it to that level!  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## GMoney

> That would be amazing! I'm focusing in research for my major (psychology)...I hope we can get some conclusive results. I didn't even THINK about taking it to that level!



Well, if this thing really is true, it shatters our current scientific understanding of dreams and/or the mind.  If someone can conclusively prove this he/she would be very famous, kind of like a modern day Stephen LaBerge.  It's really important that this information gets out there, even if it's just telling your professor so a more respected person in the field can pursue it.  Shared dreaming literally opens up a whole new world, and it could be universal and interactive.

If you're majoring in psychology, you should have a great opportunity to talk with respected people in the field and you should have a lot of resources available to you.  Maybe we could get this started sooner than later!   :smiley: 

But of course, we need to make sure that we can do it first.  I'm pretty busy tonight so I probably won't sleep much, but tomorrow night and Sunday night I should get plenty of sleep.  Let's hope we can dream share then!

----------


## Evilchickens

I think someone mention this early but if you enters someones dream lucid tell them the password, make them lucid and get them to wake up (jumping around closing your eyes anything that works for you.), as its easier to rememdor a dream you just woke up from.

I've told my friend to do this if he becomes lucid.

----------


## MindGames

Yeah, if you enter another person's dream, the first thing you should do is try to make them lucid. That way they're conscious of what's happening and can wake their self up after the password is exchanged. I find the best way to wake yourself up is to close your eyes and do nothing.

----------


## Ametam

I think this is what is in the experiment
1) Become lucid 
2) find other person 
3) make them lucid (if they arn't already) 
4) exchange passwords (i assume everyone has theirs by now) 
5) Attempt To wake up 
6) log on dreamviews and ask the person if password was *insert password here* and if they remeber the dream, that is all 
7) a.if they say yes, exhange dreams, forumate new password to continure testing
     b. if they say yes thats the password but no they don't remeber the dream, wait a couple of days to tests nomads theory shared dreams can days apart
    c. If they say no that's not the pass and no thats not the dream, its a hit for shared dreaming

----------


## MadMonkey

> I think this is what is in the experiment
> 1) Become lucid 
> 2) find other person 
> 3) make them lucid (if they arn't already) 
> 4) exchange passwords (i assume everyone has theirs by now) 
> 5) Attempt To wake up 
> 6) log on dreamviews and ask the person if password was *insert password here* and if they remeber the dream, that is all 
> 7) a.if they say yes, exhange dreams, forumate new password to continure testing
>      b. if they say yes thats the password but no they don't remeber the dream, wait a couple of days to tests nomads theory shared dreams can days apart
>     c. If they say no that's not the pass and no thats not the dream, its a hit for shared dreaming



You cannot rely on the other persons word for weather it was a shared dream or not you have to have them tell you exactly what happened and have them give you the password without you giving them any information at all. It has to be as systematic as possible with as little chance of error or subconcious guess work. 

I think the only way we can do this is if we have one person be the administrator of the test who organizes it and only person that knows the password. The password would have to be random like a series of numbers and letters and not something like a word. He gives only the information that is necesary for the experiment and then does not post his dream journal until after the experiment is over.

The other dreamer is tasked to meet the administrator in a dream, recieve the password and take note of as much dream content as possible before waking up and taking complete note of the password and everythng they remember from the dream. The other dreamer then sends a message to the administrator including the password and the entire journal of the dream and anything else the dreamer thinks is relevent. The administrator does not reply until after reviewing the results and coming to a conclusion for that test. 

It will only prove that it was a shared dream to the administrator but would be many times more conclusive. You could the experiment over again with the other dreamer know as the administrator so that both can get evidence for themselves. It may seem tedious but it is the only way we are going to have conclusive results over the internet even if it is just for personal evidence at the moment. If we could do this in person and in a sleep lab with a much more controled environment it would probably be different and the "administrator" would be a third party from the dreamers and being the middle man for their comunication and reviewing their dreams journals to check for evidence.

I think we should not test Nomads theory that shared dreaming can take place in different times until after we have more understanding of shared dreaming.

----------


## Evilchickens

I think that is a little over the top to provent sudcosuise exchange as no one ever meets each over and very little information is exchange by post on the internet. And a serias of random meaningless letters and numders might be hard to rememder than a real word. A random word generator might work well as the word will have no value to the person. In later studies a more intensive and controlled sample group will be needed.

----------


## GMoney

I'd agree with Evilchickens on this one - at this point, we're just trying to prove shared dreaming to ourselves.  A third party to generate a random word would be needed for results to be accepted by the scientific community, but we don't need that at this stage.  If someone can post what happened in my dream before I give any indication of it, I'll sure believe in shared dreaming.  The third party is a good idea and we'll probably use that to prove SDing to other people.

With the time zone thing, we're technically already working on it.  I have two groups trying to dreamshare with me - one in the same time zone (or an hour off, but that difference is negligible) and one around 12 hours off.  If everyone in the first group can eventually consistently share dreams with me but no one in the second can, then we've shown major evidence that time zones do matter.  If both groups have a similar rate of success, time zones probably don't matter.

----------


## MindGames

How are we going to prove shared dreaming to ourselves if there's a chance we could be subconsciously skewing the results? All that will accomplish is making us believe more in shared dreaming when in reality we might not have gotten any valid results at all. We need to be accurate. Therefore everything must be documented, and only the subjects' written results must be compared.

To evilchickens, I do agree on not using random letters and numbers. A random word generator could be the best route to go.


Anyway, I agree with AustralianFire. We can't take each other's word for it. We need to eliminate as much experimental error as possible by using a third party.

Here's the experiment I had in mind.

1. Each lucid dreamer comes up with their own secret word or phrase in advance, and memorizes it. They must stick with this word or phrase until a shared dream occurs. After having a shared dream and submitting their written report to the third party, all subjects that were in the shared dream must change their secret phrase if it they attempted to exchange it in the shared dream. You absolutely must not tell anybody your secret phrase other than inside of a shared dream.

2. One of the subjects becomes lucid. If they have a specific shared dreaming partner in mind, they teleport to their dream by some means (a portal, spinning, covering their eyes with their hands and moving them away to reveal their partner's dream, etc). Otherwise, they decide on someone at the time of lucidity and teleport to that person's dream.

3. The initiator (the one who is initially lucid) attempts to make the other dreamer lucid. This means the initiator will have to find the dreamer in their dream, (requiring them to know what they look like or to be able to 'feel' their level of consciousness/awareness) and tell them that they're dreaming. The initiator must also tell the other dreamer to perform a reality check so that their awareness is heightened.

4. Once the other dreamer is lucid and their dream is stable, both dreamers must immediately exchange their secret word/phrase. Repeat this a couple times to ensure the phrases are remembered as best as possible by both dreamers. It is advised that both dreamers take a "memory pill" to help remember the phrase. (Using a memory pill has never been tested, so I don't know if it would help, but it honestly can't hurt. Remember, lucid dreams are directly linked to our subconscious minds.)

5. Both subjects take note of their environment, trying to remember as many characteristics as possible. This includes buildings, colors, people, objects, time of day, what each subject is wearing, etc. Another memory pill may be taken.

6. Once that is done, both dreamers immediately wake themselves up. This can be done by will (my method), closing your dream eyes and standing still (to stop the dream sensory input), telling your dream to wake you up, inducing extreme excitement/emotions or another method of your choosing.

7. As soon as the subject is awake, they stay completely still and go over everything that happened while it is still fresh in their mind, with special priority attributed to remembering the other dreamer's phrase. Once they go over the entire shared dream a couple times in their head, they immediately perform a reality check to eliminate the chance of a false awakening.

8. Once it is certain that the subject is awake, they write down their entire shared dream. To ensure that the more important details are written down first, the subject should document it in this order (or similar):

-Other subject's phrase
-Your phrase
-Place
-Other important details
-As many minor details that can be remembered

9. The morning following the shared dream, the subjects must submit all documentation of the shared dream to the third party, and refrain from communicating with their shared dream partner until the documentation is submitted. Editing your shared dream documentation after communicating with the shared dream partner is *strictly prohibited*, since this may skew the results.

10. The third party reviews the results and highlights any similarities and differences. They post the reviewed results along with both dreamers' documentation in the thread reserved for this experiment.

----------


## MadMonkey

> How are we going to prove shared dreaming to ourselves if there's a chance we could be subconsciously skewing the results? All that will accomplish is making us believe more in shared dreaming when in reality we might not have gotten any valid results at all. We need to be accurate. Therefore everything must be documented, and only the subjects' written results must be compared.
> 
> To evilchickens, I do agree on not using random letters and numbers. A random word generator could be the best route to go.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I agree with AustralianFire. We can't take each other's word for it. We need to eliminate as much experimental error as possible by using a third party.
> 
> Here's the experiment I had in mind.
> 
> ...



I think we are refining our method and getting closer to being able to do some valid tests to prove it to ourselfs.  :smiley:  I was thinking that the administrator would be the best way to get rid of the chance of subconcious information getting through iwl but now I realize that it might be a little hard and inefficient to do it that way and that a third person would be the best but who could the third person be? They should be open minded yet skepticle and be someone trustworthy and credible. Maby we could get one of the dream views staff to help us.  :smiley: 

The initiators should be fairly good at lucid dreaming. Maby get atleast a lucid a week fairly reliably or the testing might take to long. They still should have limited comunication until the third party reviews the data.

Also a word generator would be beter than a random series of numbers, I hadn't thought of that. As long as the word has no meaning to the person it should be fine and words can be hard enough to remember much less random numbers.

----------


## KristaNicole07

Man, we're really refining this experiment! I wonder who the 3rd party could be? Definitely agree with MadMonkey that someone on the DV staff would be helpful. I suppose we should ask someone at some point.  :tongue2:

----------


## ThePreserver

Just be careful and wary of pass-phrases, as words are extremely difficult to remember from dreams.  Also I will mention that it's VERY difficult to help a non-lucid dreamer become lucid, according to the shared dreaming community present in DV already, as most dreamers do not recognize someone saying that they are dreaming as something that would spark their attention or awareness.

Also, locations are the best way to "prove" this, along with details of the location, but the only problem is you cannot come up with a location beforehand, or else it will be in the subconscious mind, potentially discrediting the experiment.

----------


## Ametam

> Just be careful and wary of pass-phrases, as words are extremely difficult to remember from dreams.  Also I will mention that it's VERY difficult to help a non-lucid dreamer become lucid, according to the shared dreaming community present in DV already, as most dreamers do not recognize someone saying that they are dreaming as something that would spark their attention or awareness.



It is different from person to person, i can rember speech quite eaily in a dream, and i can also rember dates, a DC told me the end of the world was 28th Novemeber 2011. Were as some people only remember the theme of conversation but not actual words

----------


## Evilchickens

I seems to dreams share that a planned location is unnesersy and you only need to plan to walk into their dream by teleportation (Thats if your lucid that is) to get there. It also appears that people wear and look different to each other, so it is possible the locations look different too. So passwords are the best way to prove it.

----------


## EmiryBel

I know right? Its just your body. Lucid dreaming itself is almost scientific you know?

----------


## Baron Samedi

There is *no* way to prove shared dreaming scientifically without isolating the dreamers in sleep labs.

BUT, if you want to prove it to yourself, here is all you need to do:
1) Get a partner.

2) Agree to meet somewhere in a dream, that is a great landmark, like the highest peak of Everest, the Eifell Tower, or Ayers Rock. Then, go do something together.

That's it. No one needs to be lucid. 

No one needs to exchange passwords. 

One step at a time. 

Instead of spending so much energy trying to think of ways to prove shared dreaming, just try and do it. Everyone on this thread, partner with someone else, and try and do shared dreaming every night.

You may have to increase your dream skills, but remember the most important dream skill is RECALL!

It also helps if you have found your DG first, but it's not necessary.

ALSO, read some shared dream journals. There are many people who have had shared dreams on DV. Ezzie_Ezz and mrdeano shared a dream, and they didn't even know the other was a user on DV!

They found out in chat the next day.


Remember to *persist*! Scientists perform the same experiment hundreds of times.

----------


## roswell

I wonder if guides may hold the key to shared dreaming. I've never talked to my guide about shared dreaming, but she is the one that initiates and directs our interaction. If I make shared dreaming my intent perhaps my dream guide will address it.

----------


## GMoney

Thanks for the tips, Nomad!  I just have one question - how can you pick a location if you're not lucid?

----------


## MindGames

The problem with that, Nomad, is that since both dreamers have previously agreed on the location, there is a chance that both dreamers could dream of going to that location and seeing their dream partner, and yet not have an actual shared dream. I'd much rather be able to use the location as solid evidence that the shared dream actually occurred. The more we leave things to chance, the lest reliable the results of this experiment are.

As I explained previously, it is unlikely that a shared dream will spontaneously occur and that both dreamers will remember it the next morning if neither dreamer is lucid. Many dreams occur over the course of a night and the chances of both dreamers being able to remember a non-lucid shared dream are small.
However, if one dreamer becomes lucid, they could at that point teleport into their partner's dream and try to make them lucid. If they cannot make their partner lucid (which has yet to be tested), then there is a small chance that the non-lucid dreamer will be able to verify that the shared dream took place. Of course there is _some_ chance that they will remember, but this experiment only has a relatively small chance of proving shared dreaming exists to much of an extent unless both dreamers are lucid at the same time.

The fact that this is not a completely formal experiment doesn't matter. We still need to implement a scientific process. If we are proving shared dreaming to ourselves then it's obvious that we wouldn't cheat on the results, therefore making the use of an isolated sleep lab unnecessary. This experiment also has some value in proving shared dreaming to others if we do it correctly. That is, if we don't make it completely anectodal and subjective. That's why I designed the experiment that I posted previously in a fashion that gives it _some_ credibility with the use of a third party (rather than your method of proving shared dreaming exists via the similarity of dream journals, which skeptics have no reason to believe since it lacks a rigid scientific structure).

----------


## Evilchickens

By exchanging passwords it proves it scientifficlly as you have a controlled envirement and a system that prove or is highly surgestive of shared dreaming possiblity. Just because we've not using high preiciose electrical machines doesn't mean we carn't sciencifically prove it, as long as you make it a fair test with as little error as possible.
I would also like people to think of a way to disprove the dream sharing theory, if we keep getting negactive results.

----------


## MindGames

Consistent negative results will disprove shared dreaming in and of themselves.

----------


## Ametam

i like what Nomads getting at, but i still want to use the password exchange, because that to me would prove that it wasn't a fluke.

----------


## KristaNicole07

I'm gonna have to agree with Nomad on this one I think. He has some really good points...especially in that we need to take this one step at a time. I think that rushing it and trying to think of as many ways as we can to prove it is going to make it that much harder, when it's probably a lot easier than we're making it out to be. 

I am a fan of the password exchange though, I just think it would be interesting to see if it can be recalled by the receiver. That is, if both people were lucid, which Nomad has said isn't necessary.

Though I do like everyone's ideas on the subject and how to prove it exists, I think we're trying too hard. Maybe we just need to step back and have some faith and patience.

----------


## MindGames

Very well, majority rules; we'll use Nomad's version.

For those of you who still want to use the random word generator, I found one: Random Word Generator (Plus)
Make sure you set the generator to 'Average' and 'Noun' or else your shared dreaming partner might not recognize the word you tell them in the dream.


By the way, I still think trying to make the other person lucid will make this experiment a lot more successful if it can be achieved, so I'm going to try to do so. If the rest of you want to take this experiment slower, I don't blame you for wanting to.  :smiley:

----------


## LostOnTrains

> You cannot rely on the other persons word for weather it was a shared dream or not you have to have them tell you exactly what happened and have them give you the password without you giving them any information at all. It has to be as systematic as possible with as little chance of error or subconcious guess work. 
> 
> I think the only way we can do this is if we have one person be the administrator of the test who organizes it and only person that knows the password. The password would have to be random like a series of numbers and letters and not something like a word.



I agree with this, except for the password needing to be a random set of numbers/letters. Successfully sharing a random word to another person would be proof enough for me.
The 'middleman' who takes the passwords and confims whether or not they have been sucessfully transmitted is the most scientific approach. 

I am interested in trying this with someone in the same time zone as me (UK time zone but I usually go to bed at 3-4am so I dunno what time zone that puts me in lol).
For a start I would just like to try and share a dream. I dont need hard evidence to back it up for now. Just fun dreaming and trying to get into some elses dream. 
Anyone wanna join me?

----------


## GMoney

It seems like we have a lot of people willing to try this!

The middleman is a great idea to prove it to other people, but we need to prove it to ourselves first to get us motivated for larger experiments.  I agree that we should just exchange passwords with other people and ask the person the next day if they were given a particular word.

Since we have a lot of people, how about we split up:

GMoney and KristaNicole07
MindGames and MadMonkey
EvilChickens and LostOnTrains
AustralianFire and Snowboy

Anybody have different requests?  It'll probably be easier just trying to get into one person's dream than to attempt it for a whole group.

----------


## LostOnTrains

^^^ sounds good!

----------


## MindGames

Yeah, that sounds okay to me.

Also, if I have the time, I may decide to enter other people's dreams in addition to MadMonkey's, namely GMoney and KristaNicole (because you guys are on my friends list, and I think you're both in similar time zones as mine). This might increase the chances of somebody remembering the shared dream and will also provide some solid proof that it actually happened since it will have been unplanned.

----------


## LostOnTrains

A few years ago I was pretty good at LD'ing. Recently I have lost touch with it, occasionally I have a spontaneous LD, but not like in the past. Ive been doing my reality checks these last few days. Hopefully it will be easy for me to slip back in to LD'ing (like riding  a bike, right?)...

So I have no idea what EvilChickens looks like, what gender, what they dream about, etc etc... maybe this is a good thing. I will attempt to LD over the next week. If I succeed, I will attempt to enter their dream somehow (perhaps going to a door, visualising the door leading to EvilChickens dream on the other side, then walking through.) Once there I will do something, not sure what. Lets keep it random.
I will also be recording all dreams that I have, lucid or not, in my dream diary. 

TBH, I am sceptical about shared dreams, but I am keeping an open mind in the true sense of the word. Experiment: Phase 1!

OK going to bed now. First, reality check... OK, now bed.

----------


## MindGames

LostOnTrains, just make sure that you don't mindlessly do your reality checks. As long as you become lucid in waking life while you do your reality checks, and you pay attention to the outcome of the reality checks, you should be good.

----------


## Ametam

Where is everyone going to meet up? im trying to think of a good location, but i can't think of any good places

----------


## MindGames

I was just planning on teleporting into my partner's dream.

----------


## MrIrony

This sounds interesting. I would like to join your experiment. Although I dont know if my recall is good enough.

----------


## LostOnTrains

> Just make sure that you don't mindlessly do your reality checks.



Yeah, this is the key I think. Reality checks are easy to do without really thinking about it. To do it properly its important to genuinely question reality at regular intervals.
Hopefully Ill start LD'ing again soon. I dont remember anything from my dream last night.

----------


## songbird05

Does anyone think it is possible to dream share with a complete stranger?

----------


## GMoney

> Does anyone think it is possible to dream share with a complete stranger?



That's what we're trying, songbird.  I don't know anyone on this forum irl, so we better hope it works with strangers!   :smiley:

----------


## songbird05

> That's what we're trying, songbird.  I don't know anyone on this forum irl, so we better hope it works with strangers!



I just ask because I had a dream that was so far from my normal style of dreaming that it almost seems like it couldnt be mine.

Could it happen with out trying?

----------


## GMoney

> I just ask because I had a dream that was so far from my normal style of dreaming that it almost seems like it couldnt be mine.
> 
> Could it happen with out trying?



That's a good question.  I don't know, but it's definitely possible if shared dreaming is possible.  Who's to say that you have to share dreams with people you know?  I've heard stories of people coming to this site and posting their dreams, and other people would read them and see that they had the same dream!  I can't say whether or not they're lying, but I would tend to think there's at least a degree of possibility.

----------


## songbird05

> That's a good question.  I don't know, but it's definitely possible if shared dreaming is possible.  Who's to say that you have to share dreams with people you know?  I've heard stories of people coming to this site and posting their dreams, and other people would read them and see that they had the same dream!  I can't say whether or not they're lying, but I would tend to think there's at least a degree of possibility.



Thanks, I will keep you up dated if this happens again. I had such a strange feeling after this dream that I will know if it happens again. Not to mention nothing that happens when I dream happened in this dream.
So if it happens with the same person I will post an update  :smiley:

----------


## LostOnTrains

Not been able to lucid for a while, but working on my dream recall and RCing like a mofo so hopefully I'll get a lucid dream again soon.
My first plan is to just walk up to a door/mirror/hole and say "This door will lead me into [DV members] dream" and walk through and see what happens. Its just a dumb idea but I have to start somewhere.
I dont think evilchicken is around anymore (or hasnt visited in a while) so I need another member to try and do this mind meld with.
I usually go to bed round 4am GMT and wake up midday unless ive got work. Not sure when you guys go to sleep, or what time zone you are in, but anyone who thinks they will be dreaming round the same time as me, leave a message here.

----------


## Ametam

IM dropping out of the experiment for a while. I'm gonna work on dream control instead, i'll come back later maybe

----------


## MindGames

LostOnTrains, I live in GMT-07:00 so I think we go to bed around the same time. I usually try to get in bed by 10:30, which I think is 1 1/2 hours after you if I'm doing the calculations right.

----------


## LostOnTrains

Alright, Mind Games, I shall attempt to enter your dreams so dont be getting up to no funny stuff...you never know who's watching!

----------


## MindGames

I'm getting better at WILDing, so we might get this experiment going pretty soon. I'm up to 3 lucids a week.  ::D: 

In the meantime I think everyone participating in this experiment should practice WILDing. It'll make research go a hell of a lot faster, and make it easier.

----------


## mattbrox

I'm keeping my eye on this thread. I've seen threads on DV of people actually meeting in dreams and some youtube videos. It may seem crazy. And maybe  only a few people do it, but that's also how lucid dreaming began (at least in the western world).

----------


## MindGames

Shared dreaming is impossible according to present-day scientific theories, and I'm completely skeptical of the phenomenon. However, I see no reason to let it go uninvestigated. We'll see what happens.

----------


## LostOnTrains

> that's also how lucid dreaming began (at least in the western world).



You mean lucid dreaming began because of a shared dream?


I have yet to see any real evidence of shared dreaming. By evidence, I mean something that can be scientifically proven (like 2 independently verified accounts of the same dream, without any possible chance of influence on each other). I have seen some reports of shared dreaming where I think the dreamers closeness merely resulted in 'similar' dreams. 
One piece of advice I read for shared dreaming was to read the dream journal of the person you intend to share dreams with, and take an interest in their habits and hobbies. This might be good advice, but from  a sceptical point of view it seems as if this could be too easy to disprove. 
If you read their dream journal and they dreamt about spiderman a lot, and the next night you have  a dream that you meet them and they are with spiderman... it could just be a coincidence that they have the same dream that night too.
It would be interesting to see an account of 2 people having the same dream which is completely random, they pick up on specific details that are too close to be mere coincidence, and the 2 people know very little about each other, also the accounts would have to reported to an independent third party to avoid one dreamers report effecting the others. If anyone can link me to some reports of this sort, please do, I would be interested in reading them.
This does not mean that I do not believe. What I have said is really just what would be needed to be able to prove shared dreaming to others. However, if I were able to prove it to myself, then that would be just as good for me. 

As for my dreams right now, I am significanly improving my recall, but still not getting lucid these days. I am still trying.
Not sure about WILDing, it seems to just make my insomnia worse.

----------


## MadMonkey

> Shared dreaming is impossible according to present-day scientific theories, and I'm completely skeptical of the phenomenon. However, I see no reason to let it go uninvestigated. We'll see what happens.



Going with modern day scientific theories, anything is possible.

----------


## StonedApe

I think it would be extremely hard to experiment with this unless you went to bed at the same time as the other person. I think the best way to do it would be to have both of you WBTB. One person wakes up, gets the other person up. Then you could both go back into the dreamworld at the same time.

Am currently trying to seduce a girl I know who's LDed before. Not sure if it;s gonna work out, I think she doesn't like dating and don't really know what to do. I feel like being in the same bed and doing this with someone you know intimately would also be factors that would greatly increase the chances of success.

If I can I will definitely try to do this, if not I will try in the future.

----------


## Suicideking

Everyone is talking about shared dreaming with people they know. I totally believe in shared dreaming if you become lucid enough. If you are not lucid, I believe you stay in your head. Thats why when you become lucid, everyhing becomes more vivid, u r entering the dreamscape- a plane of trillions of spirits who share ideas and that we are caught on the middle of. Shared dreaming is possible but chances are you will be with people you don't know. The odds of meeting someone you know is astronomically against you unless you can learn how to summon people, which is debatable wether it is possible.

----------


## MadMonkey

> Everyone is talking about shared dreaming with people they know. I totally believe in shared dreaming if you become lucid enough. If you are not lucid, I believe you stay in your head. Thats why when you become lucid, everyhing becomes more vivid, u r entering the dreamscape- a plane of trillions of spirits who share ideas and that we are caught on the middle of. Shared dreaming is possible but chances are you will be with people you don't know. The odds of meeting someone you know is astronomically against you unless you can learn how to summon people, which is debatable wether it is possible.



But non lucids can be really vivid too. We just don't notice it when we arn't lucid.

----------


## mattbrox

> You mean lucid dreaming began because of a shared dream?



 What I meant was only a small amount of people did it, and everyone else thought they were crazy. (normal lucid dreaming(

----------


## MindGames

> Going with modern day scientific theories, anything is possible.



Which ones are you referring to?

Quantum mechanics describes infinite possible states (and therefore infinite _possibilities_), but in the observed universe only one state can be accurately defined at a time.

----------


## vmartin521

Same here baggins. I find it quite irritating actually =/

----------


## LostOnTrains

> Same here baggins. I find it quite irritating actually =/

----------


## WhenAmIAwake

> I wanted to do some research on dream sharing. I got bored so I wanted to talk about it. Anyone have any ideas on dream sharing? I think the whole subject is really interesting.



I believe I am able to do this. Not sure exactly how, but it is metally exahusting. The subject has to e willing and able to experience lucid dreams. Found this out through exprience. This isn't limited to humans. I know I sound crazy but it's real... I've shared way too many times, and it's taxing. It feels like when I sleep, I wake some where else and live my life. Meaning... I haven't slept. I've 'woken' up exhausted becUse I didn't rest. If sone one is seriously interested in this, if they Are researching shared dreAms, I am more than happy to answer questions. 
 Only if ur serious. I would like to know how to control it. I want to actually sleep.

----------


## Hukif

Hm, read through the thread and see some problems, (From here on, I'm talking as someone who has tried, experimented with it and believes it is real) you don't really need to know the other person to SD with them, not even be familiar with their dreams or have their permission, heck even being open to the possibility is not needed! My first SD was with my brother back when I didn't believe in this kind of stuff, next time it was a three-way SD with mom and brother, next one with sister and so on. The strangest one would be the one with mom, since she never watches the stuff we do and is interested in other stuff, plus the dream was extremely similar, 90%+ similarity.
After that, I started experimenting, got to do it with 3 people who didn't believe in it, only worked with 2 as one continued telling me the dream before I was to post it, which ruined the data (-.-), of course none of them had a DJ. SO yeah, I think all of the "needs" often talked around DV are nothing more than ways to make it easier or something.

Oh and last, I'm not close to the possibility of SDing being false and all my experiences being coincidences/comfirmation bias, but at this point see that chance lower than it being real.

----------


## StonedApe

Hukif, do you think physical proximity is at all needed? Could you share a dream with someone who is miles away?

----------


## Hukif

I don't know, it seems easier the closer the person is so there is that. The farthest I have done it is USA apparently, currently trying with someone on England, he should be important data. I do plan to make a more serious experiment once I have enough data and money gathered though.

----------


## MindGames

Perhaps the reason it's easier to 'share' a dream with someone who lives close to you is because you interact with them on a daily basis. That way your subconsciouses are given the chance to interact much more. I believe that could be part of the reason why your dreams occasionally seem the same.

----------


## Hukif

The ones with family are pretty much equal though, from the 10% missing around 8% is because of recall problems family members have, the only difference would be the view-point really. Then again since they were years ago, I might be into comfirmation bias <.<

----------


## PurpleDonk

A lot of people seem to think that shared dreaming is impossible. But is it really that hard to believe, that the human brain isn't capable of accomplishing this?

----------


## MindGames

Yes, it's hard to believe that the human brain is capable of projecting your consciousness into someone else's mind from within a dream. Dreams take place within one's mind; they don't occur on some type of commonly shared "dream plane".

----------


## JussiKala

> A lot of people seem to think that shared dreaming is impossible. But is it really that hard to believe, that the human brain isn't capable of accomplishing this?



Yeah, when all the evidence  says that everything that makes our minds up is constrained to exist only inside our skulls.

But I'm open to stuff. I wanna see where this thread goes.

----------


## GMoney

Does anyone have results from this experiment?  We started back in January, but I haven't recalled many dreams since then, and the ones I could recall haven't been written down.  Was anyone else able to test in their pairings?  We had a pretty good experiment going - let's see if we have some results.

----------


## Ametam

I got one shared dream, although not with anyone here

----------


## GMoney

> I got one shared dream, although not with anyone here



With whom was it?  Did you arrange to dreamshare beforehand?  How much was similar?  *interested*

----------


## Ametam

> With whom was it?  Did you arrange to dreamshare beforehand?  How much was similar?  *interested*



It was with my girlfirend, we did organise an experiment, it almost failed untill the last day when i got a lucid and found her, It is in my DJ

----------


## madvorak

Hello everybody. I am really interested in shared dreams. However, I am not good enough in LD, so I cannot try to share my dreams yet.
Has anybody succeeded in the password exchange experiment, which MindGames posted here?
I wonder to read that the time is irrelevant. If people could share their dreams and each had the dream at a different time (or even a different night), it would lead to time paradox IMO.

----------


## Suicideking

> Hello everybody. I am really interested in shared dreams. However, I am not good enough in LD, so I cannot try to share my dreams yet.
> Has anybody succeeded in the password exchange experiment, which MindGames posted here?
> I wonder to read that the time is irrelevant. If people could share their dreams and each had the dream at a different time (or even a different night), it would lead to time paradox IMO.



^^^^nice bump and idk but if you are very intrested follow this link

http://www.dreamviews.com/f19/intern...8/index55.html

the url says it all.

----------


## Erii

Moved to beyond dreaming

----------


## AgentSmith

I think dream sharing works, but not in the way people might think.  I've had *similar* dreams to other people, mostly those of whom I were close to... but I'd put the similarity at 30%-40%.  These were all with people who thought similar to me.  The similarities were mainly about a shared core subject matter, but the content could be pretty different.

What I think has happened was not some telepathic link, but rather a shared set of experiences among similar people leading to similar thoughts... In other words, a coincidence driven by circumstance.  The weirdest thing is that so many times I've felt like I really shared a dream with someone, but time after time it seems like it just wasn't the case.

I know everyone wants a paranormal explanation, but its entirely possible that such coincidences will happen if you think alike and spend so much of the day together.  The same things will stick out and influence you, leading them to linger in your mind... and then show up in the dreams.. Some times, you don't even really notice them.  

Now don't get me wrong, I'm actually pretty open minded.  I had some very strong precognitive experiences when I was a kid... things I have not found a possible logical/reasonable explanation for... so I have not ruled out any of this mental link stuff.  Its just that I can see how sharing a dream might happen through very normal and obvious means.  In other words, I would be that its very possible to prepare yourself to dream something similar to another person.  It looks like I've done it while not even trying.

----------


## Naiya

I think that dream sharing is either some form of telepathy or psi, or people are using dreams to project to an astral plane to meet up there. I guess you could say I'm skeptically optimistic about it. I used to think that people needed to be in the same time zone for it to work, but recently I was in a study (the results are going to be posted at the IASD online conference this week so I can't post them here as I don't have the rights to the research) where we had some sucess in spite of being in different time zones. So now I have to rethink a lot about how I believe the whole thing works. It's definitely worth more research!

----------


## AgentSmith

Its an interesting topic for sure... I'd have to experience it and verify it personally before I'd ever believe it though.  I don't quite understand how you'd make the connection between people though... It really perplexes me how people on the internet, who never met each other, could participate in this.  What would possibly link two people together who have never even met.  Dreams don't use IP addresses.

I've yet to hear anyone even try to explain how this would possibly work..

----------


## madvorak

> I think that dream sharing is either some form of telepathy or psi, or people are using dreams to project to an astral plane to meet up there. I guess you could say I'm skeptically optimistic about it. I used to think that people needed to be in the same time zone for it to work, but recently I was in a study (the results are going to be posted at the IASD online conference this week so I can't post them here as I don't have the rights to the research) where we had some sucess in spite of being in different time zones. So now I have to rethink a lot about how I believe the whole thing works. It's definitely worth more research!



Post a link to the results of the study when it is released. I hope they will be public. I can't wait to read it  :smiley: .
You were in different time zone you say. Did you note the time of shared dreams down and compare them? Were the times of both dreamers same after calculating the time zone? 
I understand if you refuse to answer, you may keep the results secret until the conference.

----------


## Naiya

> Post a link to the results of the study when it is released. I hope they will be public. I can't wait to read it .
> You were in different time zone you say. Did you note the time of shared dreams down and compare them? Were the times of both dreamers same after calculating the time zone? 
> I understand if you refuse to answer, you may keep the results secret until the conference.



Unfortunately, the study isn't going to be public-- it's being presented at the IASD online conference -- "The Role of Lucid Dreaming in a Group Dreaming Experiment."

It's going on right now, but you have to pay something like $50-60 to get into the conference. I wasn't planning on being involved in the conference this year, but since I was part of this study, they graciously gave me and the other participants a free pass. If I remember right it's supposed to be published elsewhere and I was supposed to get a copy, so when I find out I'll definitely post the info here so anyone who wants the read the full paper will be able to.  :smiley:

----------


## Hukif

> I've yet to hear anyone even try to explain how this would possibly work..



Thankfully, if anyone is trying to explain how it works without knowing/proving whether its real or not  should be taken with LOTS of precaution. You know how the process goes, first study the thing, if the hyphotesis is true construct ways to explain why its true, not before.

----------


## Suicideking

> Thankfully, if anyone is trying to explain how it works without knowing/proving whether its real or not  should be taken with LOTS of precaution. You know how the process goes, first study the thing, if the hyphotesis is true construct ways to explain why its true, not before.



I  think the beauty of dream sharing (if it is indeed real) is the fact that we dont know how it happens. Maybe its just me, but i find mystery strangely beautiful in itself

----------


## kenietz

Hi guys, i would like to add my comment and to this SD thread. To me SD seems 'real'. But there exists only one problem: Which one of us could ever manage to define 'real'? Cos only then we could have a discussion about the 'realness' of SD. According to some sources we all have our own 'reality' tunnels where everything seems 'real' to us. There seem to exist and common tunnels depending on the society in which we live in. All that creates quite a big mess. In my opinion we experience lots and lots of SD but we cant prove it cos in dreams sometimes we meet people sometimes we meet entities and sometimes forces of whatever kind. Also people tend not to share some of their dreams cos of shame for example. Also cos of different distance and location of the dreamers it seems almost impossible to find out if we had SD. But according to Nomad and others time and space do not matter in SD. I also think so. 
Finally, in my opinion we just have to enjoy what we have and try to get as much experience as we can instead of wondering about the 'realness' of SD.

----------


## Naiya

> Post a link to the results of the study when it is released. I hope they will be public. I can't wait to read it .
> You were in different time zone you say. Did you note the time of shared dreams down and compare them? Were the times of both dreamers same after calculating the time zone? 
> I understand if you refuse to answer, you may keep the results secret until the conference.



Err, sorry, forgot to answer your other questions-- I believe we noted the approximate time of each dream, yes. The facilitator didn't do much with the times, though. There ended up being a ton of dreams/data, and looking at the timing of the dreams was really beyond the scope of her experiment. She talked a lot about how much more should could get out of the data, but even just the very basic dream comparisons produced a 70+ page paper.  O_O

----------


## Zalak123

Hello everyone. I'm kinda new to dreamviews. I joined two weeks ago. Is it too late to join in on this project? I would love to try it.

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Zalak123, please look at the date of the original thread and the last post. The threads you have already posted in are both from 2010, and have long stopped. There is a current project called the International Oneironaut Shared Dreaming Project and it belongs in it's own private sub forum at the very bottom of the forum list.

Please do not bump any more old threads.

----------


## Zalak123

I don't know where to find the date. I looked but I couldn't find it.

----------

